# Enclosure setup for Nhandu Chromatus?



## sergiom (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi All,

I haven't even had my 1st ever Tarantula (Brachypelma Vagan) for 2 weeks and I already have my 2nd one on its way a Nhandu Chromatus.
I was pretty fortunate to experience a Molt within the 1st 2 days of owning the Vagan. 

Attached is a pic of the new enclosure for the Nhandu Chromatus, I have the same setup for the Brachypelma Vagan and its seems to be pretty happy in there.

 Do you guys suggest I change the setup for the Nhandu Chromatus or try it out and see how it settles in & adapts to its new home ?


----------



## nicodimus22 (Apr 3, 2017)

I like to minimize hard things such as rocks in the enclosure. If a T falls onto something hard from the lid or high up on the side, splat. Ruptured abdomen. Done. Also, they can give prey more cracks to hide in where the T can't reach it.

Anything more than substrate, hide, and a water dish is only for your pleasure. The T doesn't care.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh jeez. Get those rocks out of there. But aside from that, everything looks totally fine. The plants look very nice and I like that hide.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 3, 2017)

Also if you have the "same setup" for your vagans, change it. Rocks are not good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EulersK (Apr 3, 2017)

Yep, kill the rocks. Or at least take some out - there isn't anywhere for the tarantula to just spread out and relax. They're not like lizards that enjoy basking on a warm rock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boina (Apr 3, 2017)

Well those rocks... my N. chromatus at least likes to dig a bit. Assume your tarantula digs under a rock, rock shifts, squishes T --> dead T. Take at least the larger rocks out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Apr 3, 2017)

I agree with everyone else on the rock issue. I only put the basics in my setups: substrate, cork bark, water dish and every single tarantula is comfortably spread out right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pmuticus704 (Apr 3, 2017)

May big female is a climber so I really have very few objects in her cage so if she falls she will not be injured.  Just have to see how your Nandu behaves.


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Apr 3, 2017)

Is that enclosure an Exo Terra?  Those are generally more suitable for arboreal types of species rather than terrestrial.  Everyone else covered the rock issue so there's no need for me to continue the repetitiveness.  Def give it a good amount of substrate to dig/burrow.  How big is the tarantula you are getting?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## sergiom (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice guys I've removed the rocks. My N,Chromatus has really settled in well.
It loves the hide, I had about 2-3cm substrate under the hide and its dug it all out.
@ goodlukwitthat the T I got is about 6-8cm,no it not an ExoTerra one its one that the local pet shop stocks (no name brand).
 I must say its def got an good appetite I fed it 2 medium roaches yesterday and gave it another one today  People weren't joking when they said they have a good appetite .  that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 5, 2017)

sergiom said:


> @ goodlukwitthat the T I got is about 6-8cm,no it not an ExoTerra one its one that the local pet shop stocks (no name brand).
> I must say its def got an good appetite I fed it 2 medium roaches yesterday and gave it another one today  People weren't joking when they said they have a good appetite .  that


Does it have front opening doors?  The brand matters not, its the style that's the issue.

And its vagans...with an s


----------



## cold blood (Apr 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Apr 5, 2017)

cold blood said:


> And its vagans...with an s


At least he didn't call it 'vegans' like someone else I saw this week. 

B. vegans...the tarantula that restricts its diet to only plant products.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adenovirus19 (Apr 12, 2017)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 236073


Nice enclosure Cold Blood.  Is that a peanut butter top for a water dish?  Great idea!


----------



## cold blood (Apr 12, 2017)

Adenovirus19 said:


> Nice enclosure Cold Blood.  Is that a peanut butter top for a water dish?  Great idea!


Peanut butter or mayo or something....that's what most of my adult water dishes are.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------

